# Pilgrim geese



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Does anybody know of a website where I can find a diagram of the external anatomy of a pilgrim goose? I need to practice showmanship for shows.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I just googled "pilgrim goose anatomy" imagine that lol Here is a link, but really since you are the one showing its your responsibility as the shower to research your breed and put the effort into it. I have kids in 4-H and am the 4-H leader, I tell ALL my kids this. If you want to show you need to do the work, don't get lazy and expect others to give you the answers. Its all apart of showmanship .

https://www.google.com/search?q=pil...source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=WlvpUaa1CeTAyAGKtYBA


----------

